
Ask HN: WTF Happened to Digg.com? - stazz1
Check out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;digg.com&#x2F;about
 It says &quot;please don&#x27;t contact us&quot;  and there&#x27;s no way to submit stories.  The login is fairly broken (twitter login went to a busted XML tree).  What the hell happened?
======
jones1618
TechCrunch said Digg shut down in March, 2018:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/alas-digg-reader-is-
shutti...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/alas-digg-reader-is-shutting-
down-at-the-end-of-march/) At that time Digg was purchased by BuySellAds, an
advertising company.

------
bifrost
AFAIK it's been rebooted a couple of times, maybe they're still trying to make
it work?

------
WheelsAtLarge
No money to fix.

